# how to be a sub-contraactor for someone



## ShawsPaws (Oct 27, 2014)

I have my own business starting in Dog walking and Pet sitting.
i need help as to how to be a cub-contractor for someone.

I have about 10 companies asking me to be a sub contractor, I dont understand how this work ie payment wise?

Do i invoice the person giving me the work a certain percentage?
do i take payment from client (dog owner) keep my rate or a percentage and rest to the person who gave me the work?
do i take payment from the client (dog owner)?
do i charge the dog owner my rate on top of what they've paid the person giving me the work and say their fee was admin to find a dog walker?

:mad2::mad2:


----------

